# Ammonia is to high??



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Checked all my wate parameters.. they were good except my ammonia..i did a water change and its still a bit high..i have a 90 gallon its not overstocked with fish either...its a fairly new tank about 1and half months.. any suggestions on how to get it lowerd>


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Sarah:

How's my tiger barb. 
I have not tested anythign in my SW for some years except that pH is monitored. 
Never tested anything in my FW either except for pH.

May be I am just lucky that no major disaster strike yet. I do use a reasonable amount of activated carbon in all my FW. 

I think carbon remove ammonia? Although I think you want to know why your ammonia is high.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Water changes and bio media~

Check around the tank if anyone died or if there's left over food sunk beneath the gravel~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hi Sarah:
> 
> How's my tiger barb.
> I have not tested anythign in my SW for some years except that pH is monitored.
> ...


Ammonia remover, the one's in a white pack~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use to use this~
Aquaclear 50/200 Ammo-Rid Insert - Single - Filter Media - Cartridge-Aquaclear at BigalsOnline


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

How did you cycle your tank?
I wouldn't call your tank lightly stocked though... ( 14 Tiger Barbs,5 Odessa Barbs, Redtail Shark, 6 ZebraDanios). Is it a planted tank?
How often do you do a water change?

I have a few suggestions:

You can use an ammonia remover in your filter (Fluval Ammonia Remover 3-Pack 19 OZ. - Filter Media - Canister-Fluval at BigalsOnline).
More water changes

I agree with gklaw and eternity302 though... you might want to figure out the source


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I use to use this~
> Aquaclear 50/200 Ammo-Rid Insert - Single - Filter Media - Cartridge-Aquaclear at BigalsOnline


you beat me by 3 mins!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I rock~ =) LOL!!!!!!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i dont have a lot of fish in my 90 gallon..not a planted tank either..i have more then enough filtration..i do have sandy substrate so it make it hard to vacume the bottom i end up sucking out so much sand..this could be part of the problem im not getting enough old food or waste from the sand..any suggestions on that too? how to vaccume with sand? also in regards to (Gordon) the barbs are doing GREAT! they are the most peaceful barbs that ive seen they leave everyone alone those two stick together, they dont even shoal with my other ones..lol they for some weird reason like my blood parrots lol.. not getting off topic here i will definitly look at getting some ammonia block


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck!

Might wanna stir teh sand up before vacuuming so all debris comes up first!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Why not try a smaller vacuum. I have a 1" diameter one with 3/8" hose if you want to try. They flow should be slow enough not to suck all the sand out.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

i think your tank is still cycling and If you cut back on feeding for the next week or so and keep up with the water changes it will come down.Have you changed the water conditioners you have been using.? Do you have any algae growth in your tank if so what colour is it?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Is quick fix with Waste Control and Cycle a good idea? 

I never tried that except when setting up my first FW tank. After that, always used old water and media from existing tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Is quick fix with Waste Control and Cycle a good idea?
> 
> I never tried that except when setting up my first FW tank. After that, always used old water and media from existing tank.


Using old water from another tank doesn't help, the bacteria clings to media, not within the water column. I do agree with using Cycle though, I've found it neutralizes the toxicity if you're in a bind.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

logan22 said:


> Checked all my water parameters.. they were good except my ammonia..i did a water change and its still a bit high..i have a 90 gallon its not overstocked with fish either...its a fairly new tank about 1and half months.. any suggestions on how to get it lowerd>


Logan22,
That is a low load of fish and excess ammonia should have all been digested during the first 10 days or so. How thick is the sand? Sand compacts and can produce hydrogen sulfide if it is too thick. 
If it is a thin layer of sand, skimming the surface with a gravel cleaner is usually enough. Might consider picking up some burrowing fish to keep the sand moving long term, loaches etc.
Have you checked your other aquariums for ammonia to rule out the test kit? Using ammonia remover will help but as you have said, it is more important to find out why you have the problem.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

To keep ammonia down try the ammo carb for the qauaclear. 
frequent smaller water changes. 

I have sand in my tank also. Try throttling the hose as you vacume. I "kink" the hose and use that like a valve to control the flow. when sand gets near the hose I close the kink and it falls back to the tank bottom. Allows me better control and more waste removed in ratio to water.

Good luck


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

gimlid said:


> To keep ammonia down try the ammo carb for the qauaclear.
> frequent smaller water changes.
> find some plants ( I use javas they help)
> 
> ...


No wonder you are professional plumber


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

if i stir all the sand up will it harm the fish??


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

NOPE! Unless there's alot of gas trapped underneath... and when you do see bubbles FLYING up... you'll know you should stop!

One thing you can try is put your hand... flat palm and push down on the sand.. if there's alot of gas in there, it'll push some up, and you'll notice how toxic the smell is for yourself too! If there's pretty much none, i would say it's safe to stir!

Dun worry too much bout the fish, more dirt fly in them in the wild than in your fish tank =)


----------

